# duda verb dir-ne



## pcplus

Tinc algun dubte sobre el verb dir i el verb dir-ne

1)Em dic Joan

2)Em diuen Joan

3)A mi em diuen Joan

4)De mi en diuen Joan

5)D'aquella eina en diuen taula

6)De'n Joan en diuen Juanito

7)A ell li diuen llest

8)Nosaltres en diem ocell i ells pardal (en= d'això)

quins són correctes?


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

Et recomano que miris aquest enllaç del DIEC:

http://dlc.iec.cat/results.asp?txtEntrada=en&operEntrada=0

Espero que t'ajudi, el tema dels pronoms febles en català és veritablement un malson.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

L'entrada del verb _dir_ del DIEC defineix cada un d'aquests usos del verb _dir_:



> *2 *_2 _ [LC]  *dir-li* Designar-lo amb el nom de. _Li diuen el Gravat. Em diuen oncle. _
> *2 *_3 _ [LC]  *dir-ne* Designar amb tal o tal mot. _D’això jo en dic covardia. Com se’n diu de ciutat en anglès? D’aquests pronoms, se’n diuen demostratius. _
> *2 *_4 _ [LC]  *dir-se* Tenir per nom. _Em dic Pere. __Es diu Joan._



De les teves frases, 1 pertany a "dir-se"; 2, 3 i 7 a "dir-li" (que jo sàpiga, 2 i 3 són formulacions que només es fan servir en alguns dialectes, i aquests dialectes no sé si fan servir 1, llavors), i 5 i 8 a "dir-ne". 
Per a mi, 4 i 6 són incorrectes (si és que 6 vol dir "a en Joan li diuen Juanito); estan formades amb "dir-ne", però crec que s'haurien de formar amb "dir-li".

A veure què més te'n diuen.


----------



## pcplus

*2 *_3 _[LC] *dir-ne* Designar amb tal o tal mot. _D’això jo en dic covardia. Com se’n diu de ciutat en anglès? D’aquests pronoms, se’n diuen demostratius. _

segons aquesta definició, seria possible dir:

De Joan en diuen "cavall" - A Joan le llaman caballo


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

pcplus said:


> De Joan en diuen "cavall" - A Joan le llaman caballo



"A en Joan li'n diuen "cavall""


----------



## pcplus

Mrs. Van Dort said:


> "A en Joan li'n diuen "cavall""


 
Vulguí dir: De'n Joan *en diuen* "cavall" (verb dir-ne)

no agafo el teu exemple

N'hi poso un altre:

a)A aquella au li diem estruç

b)D'aquella au en diem estruç

hi hauria alguna diferència? són ambdues correctes?


----------



## Ssola

a) A aquella au li diem estruç = Nosaltres diem "estruç" a aquella au (aquest és el significat almenys en dialecte central, i no té massa sentit, ja que no parlem amb ocells)
b) D'aquella au en diem estruç = El nom que utilitzem per aquella au és estruç.


----------



## pcplus

Ssola said:


> a) A aquella au li diem estruç = Nosaltres diem "estruç" a aquella au (aquest és el significat almenys en dialecte central, i no té massa sentit, ja que no parlem amb ocells)
> b) D'aquella au en diem estruç = El nom que utilitzem per aquella au és estruç.


gràcies, ara ja he entès que per objectes no animats no podem fer servir dir-li, però per parlar de persones? podem fer servir dir-ne?


----------



## Ssola

Fer servir "De tal, en diem qual" per a persones jo no ho trobo gaire normal, però no sé si en altres dialectes ho és.


----------



## ryba

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> L'entrada del verb _dir_ del DIEC defineix cada un d'aquests usos del verb _dir_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)_ D’aquests pronoms, se’n diuen demostratius. _(...)
Click to expand...


Mmm, és correcta, aquesta frase? No hauria de ser _D’aquests pronoms, se’n diu_en_ demostratius_?


----------



## castellot

_D’aquests pronoms, se’n diuen demostratius._

  La frase és surrealista, i potser passada per algun filtre castellà (se llaman demostrativos) del  qual surt un intent de frase poc catalana.

_D’aquests pronoms en diuen demostratius_, també és poc afortunada. Ve a significar que “la gent” acostuma a dir-ne _demostratius_, com si es tractés d’una realitat opinable. Això no correspon a una qüestió gramatical.

  Més correcte seria  _D’aquests pronoms en diem demostratius. _Aquí, l’ús de l’_en_ és correcte, i la frase no té els artificis de l’ambigüitat de les terceres persones. 

_D’aquests pronoms se’n diu demostratius. _Encara que l’impersonal, _se_, és poc amable, jo crec que és correcta, ja que el verb _diu_ coordina amb l’impersonal _se_ (singular), mentre que _diuen_ coordinaria amb _pronoms_ (plural), cosa que se’n va fora del català.

En aquest cas, el _se’n_ sí que és característic del català: _de fruita se’n menja molta_, tot i que posant les coses al seu lloc, hauríem de dir _es menja molta fruita_. O bé _de fruita, se’n menja molta_.


----------



## pcplus

castellot said:


> _D’aquests pronoms, se’n diuen demostratius._
> 
> La frase és surrealista, i potser passada per algun filtre castellà (se llaman demostrativos) del qual surt un intent de frase poc catalana.
> 
> _D’aquests pronoms en diuen demostratius_, també és poc afortunada. Ve a significar que “la gent” acostuma a dir-ne _demostratius_, com si es tractés d’una realitat opinable. Això no correspon a una qüestió gramatical.
> 
> Més correcte seria _D’aquests pronoms en diem demostratius. _Aquí, l’ús de l’_en_ és correcte, i la frase no té els artificis de l’ambigüitat de les terceres persones.
> 
> _D’aquests pronoms se’n diu demostratius. _Encara que l’impersonal, _se_, és poc amable, jo crec que és correcta, ja que el verb _diu_ coordina amb l’impersonal _se_ (singular), mentre que _diuen_ coordinaria amb _pronoms_ (plural), cosa que se’n va fora del català.
> 
> En aquest cas, el _se’n_ sí que és característic del català: _de fruita se’n menja molta_, tot i que posant les coses al seu lloc, hauríem de dir _es menja molta fruita_. O bé _de fruita, se’n menja molta_.


 
el problema és que la frase: _*D’aquests pronoms se’n diuen demostratius -> *_està recollida com a exemple en la DIEC 2

els altres exemples que hi has posat, són clars:

se'n menja molta, de fruita
de fruita(,) se'n menja molta


----------



## pcplus

Mrs. Van Dort said:


> "A en Joan li'n diuen "cavall""


 
no hi estic segur, però no em sona bé segons el que hem dit més dalt sobre l'ús d'aquests verbs. 

_-A en Joan li diuen cavall_, sí

potser valdria també per a: 

-D'en Joan en diuen de cavall

(A Joan le conocen con el nombre de caballo)


sería un poco rebuscado, a Joan no le llama nadie caballo a la cara, sino que le conocen por ese nombre la gente... 


-i amb un cas semblant, podriem tenir aquests exemples:

*1-En diuen que és molt llest, del meu amic*

*(dicen de mi amigo que es muy listo) -* cuando hablan de él


*2-Al meu amic li diuen que és molt llest*

*(a mi amigo le dicen que es muy listo)*


----------

